# A little something i pulled together for a new fight team



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

So, I recently became involved in a new fight team fighting out of the gym i usually train at an was asked if i could do a logo for it.

so, here it is in the context of a poster/banner/whatever 













I already posted it in VIP but i figured it'd be best here.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I absolutely love it. Love the use of the gradient background in contrast with the rising sun effect. Also those little bits of vibrant pink on a B&W piece give it a nice kick.

How did you do the skyline and Skull wings btw? You use illustrator of PS Pen tool?

Excellent job.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> I absolutely love it. Love the use of the gradient background in contrast with the rising sun effect. Also those little bits of vibrant pink on a B&W piece give it a nice kick.
> 
> How did you do the skyline and Skull wings btw? You use illustrator of PS Pen tool?
> 
> Excellent job.


Thanks buddy.

The skulls + wings where traced and then tweaked to my liking from some images i found on the web (using illustrator). The skyline i did in illustrator too but that was created from scratch but based loosely on random skyline photographs.

I use illustrator and Macromedia freehand for nearly all illustration as it means i have a vector graphic in the end that i can use for whatever i want.

the whole thing was done in Illustrator with no post production in PS.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

can i buy you a beer son?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> can i buy you a beer son?


you certainly can but it might be a little warm by the time it gets here


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd make sure it wasn't an Aussie beer first  Unless you're out on the piss, then, and only then, is Fosters acceptable drinking.

Fantastic job man, one of my short comings is drawing free hand. I just can't. And have no motivation to do so haha.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

haha, i do a lot of technical illustration in my job so it sort of comes as second nature to me to draw more fun stuff when i get a chance 

it's wierd, i'm not that 'great' or an illustrator with a pen or pencil but i can usually get to where i want to be with a mouse.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome job Killstarz!

:thumbsup:


----------

